# Tickety boo !!



## margrae (Jul 12, 2009)

Dog has had its first tick yesterday, horrible little blighters. Just wanted to say if your dog gets any ticks there is a very simple method of removing them that doesn't need any implement..........put your finger lightly on the tick and move your finger in a clockwise rotation, after about 30 secs or so it should fall off without leaving anything under the skin. Don't know how it works....maybe the tick gets dizzy .
I find the tick remover often leaves bits of legs etc......so more likely to cause infection and inflammation to the skin.The dog seems to tolerate removal better too.
Found this method when we were on the Isle of skye and my dog had around 15 ticks !! yuk


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Good tip. 


Very worrying about all the tick born diseases out there now


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I have a tick removal tool, little green piece of plastic, scoop under the tick body, spin a few times, and out them come. Never had a problem with it.

https://www.viovet.co.uk/OTom_Tick_Remover/c419/?quick_find=111310&gclid=CM-3tbnduswCFTMo0wodmv8PZw


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Found 2 on our Collie earlier this week. One in an armpit (do dogs have armpits?). And the other on an eyebrow, now that one must have grown to size overnight as otherwise we'd have noticed it a lot sooner


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I remember visiting friends in Soth Africa many years ago and in the bush areas the dogs got lots of ticks. Their remedy was to burn the ticks with a lighted cigarette and they let go and fell off. 

Not so useful to non-smokers:frown2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> I remember visiting friends in Soth Africa many years ago and in the bush areas the dogs got lots of ticks. Their remedy was to burn the ticks with a lighted cigarette and they let go and fell off.
> 
> Not so useful to non-smokers:frown2:


Doesn't work! You've been watching too many Tarzan films. :laugh:

You might kill the tic. In which case it just rots and causes an infection.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Pointy nosed pliers seems to be the only tool we can find when tick removing, even though we have a collection of proper tick removers.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> Doesn't work! You've been watching too many Tarzan films. :laugh:
> 
> You might kill the tic. In which case it just rots and causes an infection.


I am just relating what I saw the farmers do. Maybe they picked off the tick, I am not sure of my memory.


----------



## margrae (Jul 12, 2009)

I keep a tick removal tool in the motorhome but still find the method of 'spinning' the easiest. My dog Alfie who got so many on Skye hates the removal tool but seems much calmer when I do it with the aforementioned method. The ticks are such disgusting little creatures and there is the lyme disease that is increasingly more prevalent.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think there has been a case or two of Babesiosis, too, recently. It is another tick borne disease. As our climate warms we will see more of the ticks, that have been prevalent in other countries, take hold here 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...osis-which-is-likely-to-spread-around-UK.html


----------



## margrae (Jul 12, 2009)

That is a scary disease........


----------

